# Barrel horse, not switching lead



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

So i have a 7 year old horse who from what ive been told when i got her has had some miles on her when it comes to barrels. When i do them with her i can tell she really loves it and she is really fast and goes tight around the barrels. But the problem is, after the first barrel she doesnt switch her lead to go around the second barrel, she slows down and trots around them. I push her to keep going and switch but nope, trot but after that barrel she goes right for the third one no problem. When i do figure 8s with her she switches her lead fine but it seems once i put an object for her to go around she cant do it, i was wondering if anyone had any advice on what i could do? Thanks.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

erikaharmony said:


> So i have a 7 year old horse who from what ive been told when i got her has had some miles on her when it comes to barrels. When i do them with her i can tell she really loves it and she is really fast and goes tight around the barrels. But the problem is, after the first barrel she doesnt switch her lead to go around the second barrel, she slows down and trots around them. I push her to keep going and switch but nope, trot but after that barrel she goes right for the third one no problem. When i do figure 8s with her she switches her lead fine but it seems once i put an object for her to go around she cant do it, i was wondering if anyone had any advice on what i could do? Thanks.


 
Sounds like she's not finished... more than likely, not ready to be running the pattern.

Easiest way to teach a horse to switch leads after the first barrel is to do a simple lead change one-two strides out. Not letting the horse trot for more than a stride or two...then go on with the left lead.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have that problem with my gelding, but he has an injury on his left hip so he doesn't like to switch the leads. He can, mind you, but it hurts his leg so I don't make him. Perhaps this could be the issue?

But as previously stated, she could not be finished.


----------



## TxRoper4Christ (Nov 27, 2008)

I agree with the two above me. Both suggestions sound very logical. If you have video of this issue it would help out a lot.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well my horse doesn't change leads in barrels, poles or really anything i have to work HARD for the switch and even then most of the time he doesn't switch, but my trainer said it was because he was a rope horse and they only no one lead, but im still doing good get about 16-17 in barrels and around 14-15 in poles how can I get the leads?


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

you might want to see if she knows flying lead changes. That is a key point in barrel racing, flying lead changes. Barrels are not all about speed, her head really needs to be in it. You need to go back to basics with her. 

Try lots of trotting, cantering, spirals, sperpentines, etc.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

buddy09 said:


> well my horse doesn't change leads in barrels, poles or really anything i have to work HARD for the switch and even then most of the time he doesn't switch, but my trainer said it was because he was a rope horse and they only no one lead, but im still doing good get about 16-17 in barrels and around 14-15 in poles how can I get the leads?


That's actually not true. Roping horses do know leads.

Times, when it comes to something like this, don't matter to me.
Correctness is what matters. Gaining the correct lead on approach to the barrel will help the horse maintain it's balance while turning. On the incorrect lead, it will not only throw the horses balance/body position off, it will also cause the rider to become off balance. There is a reason barrel horses are trained from the get go to switch leads into the second. Not only will it improve the over all run, but it can avoid serious injury. 

As I said, it just sounds like he isnt "trained" for barrels. Break it down into simpler terms for him. Start asking for a correct lead from the trot/walk/stand still. On a straight line, ask for a change (I prefer simple on something like this). Get your horse broke to your cues, so when you start back on barrels, he know what your asking when you ask it.

You can't put the cart before the horse. They need to be taught how to do something before you ask/expect them to do it.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well he is trained for barrels but not by someone famous he was just trained by a guy i know out west, he trained him in roping and barrels but buddy is really broke to cues i just dont know why he wont change at the barrels


----------

